# Clomid 100mg and 13 huge follicles and cysts



## Ammmy (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi all may name is Amlie , me and my husband having been TTC for almost 1 and half yr now, with no luck, referred to a fertility specialist, she suggested Clomid and IUI after one month of tests and blood work... which was normal, so we have unexplained infertility...
I took 100 mg of clomid and landed up with 13 mature eggs , which developed into cysts and they cancelled my IUI cycle, put me on BC and then i got my period... after that i dint get my period for almost 47 days, bcoz of 9 cysts , they induced my period using provera... now i just have one big 3cm cyst...
My doc suggested a natural cycle with HCG shot and IUI. PLease advice.
Has anyone had similar experience, please advice..

THank u


----------



## karmab (Jan 29, 2010)

try posting on the trying to conceive page- i bet you will get some answers there!


----------

